# Email from Dish Depot regarding 721's



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Dear Dish Depot Members,

We are getting a very limited supply of the Model 721s and are currently filling all preorders in the order that we received them. We have contacted those folks that are in que to receive the 721s first. If you have not been contacted yet, please be patient as we expect to have all
orders filled within 2-3 weeks. Pricing is set at $549 with Free 2 Day Air UPS shipping! A Prepaid UPS Return Label will be included with all units shipped for optional trade in credits of used receivers (any quantities). 

Thank you for your patience and continued
support.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I was just about to post this. 

Dish Depot went out of their way to help us obtain our 721, they actually pulled some strings for us at Dish Network to obtain us our test unit. My sencere thanks to Mark at Dish Depot!

Way to go Dish Depot!

Scott


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

This is all I received, so I guess im not getting mine right yet.  
Guess I'm further down the list..........:shrug:

Guess I'll have to keep looking at my avatar.


----------



## Craig Fogus (Mar 25, 2002)

At least you received an email. I haven't. I'm sure that I'm at the bottom. I'd like to know how many people pre-ordered one through Dish Depot.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

John, if you would just clone your 721
avatar and send all of us a copy... 

Does your 721 av have all the connections
on the back? :lol:


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

I received the same email, I pre-ordered last winter or was it last fall when they first started the pre-order stuff. Maybe the extra 2 weeks or so that it takes will have a little more stable software then I am hearing in the early reviews.
Although I really would like to read about a more thorough review like I'm sure Scott will be giving...


----------

